
How To Turn Customers Into Referrals - jaybol
http://spreadable.com/blog/how-to-turn-customers-into-referrals
======
ceslami
This is the sort of product blogging I appreciate. Spreadable provides
actionable advice, and only suggests their product in a relevant section.

Great form.

